# 32mm 0-6-0 mine dinky



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And now for something completely different..............

Since I have all this newfound outdoor space, I decided that I wanted to expand my coal mine complex. One of the things I want to do is a minecar tramway. In 1/24 O-gauge is right near 30", absolutely perfect for a little tramway. SM32 (16mm/ft scale, 32mm gauge) is fairly popular in England, but the stuff is pretty scarce over here. 


A ****'s age ago I bought my oldest daughter an obscure product from the German company Faller. They called it the " 'e'-train " It was a sort of cheap and cheesy 2 rail O-scale mechanism stuffed under a 1/25 or so superstructure. The thing looked sort of like a 6 wheeled Stainz that shrunk in the wash....










She ran it under the Christmas tree one year then put it in a box, but so far has resisted all my efforts to swipe it back. -- What my daughter didn't know is that all this time I've had a second locomotive hidden away 'just in case'... This one was fair game for a bash.


Mods so far: Chop off those German domes, shorten the chimney, re-work the cab, extend the side tanks....










more pix later


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I'm looking forward! 
I have some old 32 mm gauge stuff laying arround here also (including an old Lima steam loco).


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

so,so - you try to get back, what you gave as a gift to your daughter.... 

and you failed! 
look, this did cost me two Walkmans! 
when my daughters started to play with boys instead of toys, they sold me a lot of stuff.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey - I recognise them tippers! I got one and a coal car in the UK many years ago, intending to get more and run them behind my Mamod on the 2' gauge mining feeder line on my main layout. Never happened, and I never could find any more of the Fleischmann stuff. 

I guess it was 1:22.5 running on 60cm (2') gauge =32mm ? A bit like the On30 stuff in concept - just a bit bigger.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

looks like this guy got into bashing these bigtime



http://4largescale.com/fletch/d5c.htm


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Pete, 

include German ebay to your search, type "Faller" (not Fleischmann) in the search function. 
after you filter to trains (Eisenbahn), you will find enough e-train articles. 
(no tippers today) 
some articles there are named "hit-train". they are the same as e-train, save the locos, that run on battery and the track, that is plastic.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more progress. I decided, since it was working the mines, that this one was to be decrepit and dirty. To that end, the body got a coating of raw umber. 









I decided to add a short coal bunker to the rear. I also added some Plastruct box to the top of the cylinders for valve chests, and a real wood buffer beam (which I chewed up with the Dremel to distress it a bit) 









Next step is to add some weight (the original one was lost before I acquired it) and a few details. It's going to be VERY minimal compared to my usual stuff... partly because there's really no room to work, and partly because it would be sort of like gilding a turd.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pop valve, whistle, controls, sand and blower pipes, running boards, and handrails added. Looks quite presentable from a few feet away...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I's becomming a nice old workhorse!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across these photos from the restoration of a 3 ton car from a coal mine in Carbondale, Pa. I think this is the style car I'll use for my mine tramway because the look pretty much dirt simple to build.... 

















































































As soon as my $6 worth of plastic Lionel wheels arrive I'll start.....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the wheels came today!... enough for 6 cars. So I built 7 ore bodies and a mine flat (used for hauling timbers, rails, etc) -- which just means I need to scrounge some more wheels.... 8D 









I didn't have proper journals so I made them out of wood with a plastic bushing.... Four actually came out very free rolling, the other 2 are a bit stiff. Plans call for the dinky to only push two, so the stiff ones will hold the others from fouling the main (Nice how that worked out...) 

I need to do the carbody side detail yet before I can paint. The wheels came with some ugly horn and hook things... like overgrown HO couplers. There was enough to do 6 cars, so I used them. They aren't fancy, but then again, they only cost me about $1.50 each to build


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

I believe Slaters Plastikard in the UK has g-1 wheels with curly spokes...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, thanks. Wiseman and Ozark have wheels as well... I think I have a set of Ozark ones here someplace - they're just whitemetal, so unsuitable for actual use. 

I couldn't decide whether to paint them black, or yellow, or ???? So they're primer red for now. They might just get oversprayed with flat black to tone them down a bit, and left that way...


----------

